# How to make a mess of things!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

This is how to get yourself in to a fantastic position and really get amongst them!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great video, definitely looks like the yotes weren't fully awake from their nap!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Now this is what I call stalking. I love it when a plan comes together and works out.

He must have been turkey hunting and spoted them. The reason I say that is because if he had buck shot those yotes would have been dropped on a dime.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I thought there was only two of them when I first saw it which was why I thought he'd made a right mess of it but then I saw that there were 3 and he in fact killed one on the bale!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice find Matt.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing------sb*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice find Matt.


Those coyotes weren't expecting that were they!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Talk about a crude awakining !!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep...they were king of the bales for a short while. Nice advantage point...too bad they did not use it to their advantage.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

That was the yotes 12ga alarm, but it kills em if they are heavy sleepers!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've seen fox do that in my pastures. Pretty cool video.Thanks for sharing Matt.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

looked like a bale of fun....i know im corny


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah Matt there are three...I missed the first one also.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats why the name of the post is stupid! I thought he had all those shots for just 2!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

He must have drilled a head shot on the first kill.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well it didn't go anywhere! Frightened the living crap out of the other 2!


----------

